# Dendrobates tinctorius 'Azureus'



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey guys I rarely get a chance to photograph these 2. I planted their tank way too thick LOL. But I got a chance to photograph them today so I thought Id post them here!


The pair together 









The male









The female

















No matter how long I keep darts I never grow tired of this morph!

I hope you all enjoy them as much as I do!

Todd


----------



## Psyko (Apr 5, 2011)

nice pics!!


----------



## DANdroBATES (Aug 30, 2011)

She is one chubby frog! Looks good man.


----------



## ryan10517 (Oct 23, 2010)

lol that female is huge!


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Thats a huge B****
(from Deuce Bigalow: European Gigolo)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys, the pair is about 3 years old from Scott M.(SMenigoz)
Scott is known for his beastly sized frogs LOL.


Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice frogs! Got a FTS?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Unfortunately at the moment no. That tank grows algae across the glass within a day or 2 of wiping it off. It makes froggin miserable LOL. That is why I am planning out an 18 inch ZooMed cube for them and hopefully setting it up late this fall or maybe as far as way as late winter.
I am planning on using some new ideas that are totally outside my original box so I really hope it turns out well.


Todd


----------



## frogmasterbonk (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice looking frogs


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Got a FTS today as well as some other shots from this viv!

FTS

















Hoya kentianna









Partial canopy shot









Cissus amazonica









Syngonium erythrophyllum









Pair hanging out at the edges of some of their favorite hides










Enjoy!

Todd


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Its a jungle in there . Awesome frogs


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful!!!!

Steve


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys! BTW the female got named Chub Chub earlier this week. LOL

Still thinking of a name for the male 



Todd


----------



## ncc2015 (Aug 4, 2011)

Great name very appropriate


----------



## ocellaris123 (Jun 13, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Thanx guys! BTW the female got named Chub Chub earlier this week. LOL
> 
> Still thinking of a name for the male
> 
> ...


Nice, one of my female auratus's name is chubs


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice! Whats the name of the brom in the right corner of the 4th pic?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That would be Neoregelia 'Ritzy Red'.

In good light it it bright red with some faint banding. But I havent been able to get it to color up at all in that tank even with it being directly under a light


Todd


----------



## nguyenp209 (Jul 31, 2011)

Love the set up. Beautiful frogs.


----------

